# Crab prices



## Inedible Hulk (May 3, 2014)

Just wondering what other chefs are doing with the increasing crab prices due to shortages of the Indonesian Blue Swimming Crab.


----------



## panda (May 4, 2014)

stick with backfin instead of jumbo


----------



## gunnerjohn (May 4, 2014)

Move to the west coast a convert to dungeness? Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## skiajl6297 (May 4, 2014)

Winter cost us dearly. Still a premium product that will cost more this year. Will have to pay to play. Also be aware where're your crab is coming from. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/food/taste-test-crabmeat/2012/07/03/gJQA7MGCLW_graphic.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...693d80-d14d-11e3-a6b1-45c4dffb85a6_story.html


----------



## Dardeau (May 4, 2014)

That hasn't hit the gulf coast yet. I don't usually start buying blue crabs whole until the middle of May, and picked until crawfish season ends, or the price dramatically drops, whichever comes first. I haven't been watching the prices, I'll ask my guy this week.


----------



## cadberry (May 5, 2014)

+1 for Dungeness Crab. Last year it was $2.99/Lb...safeway was giving it away.


----------



## Inedible Hulk (May 6, 2014)

Backfin prices are on the rise as well. Anyone have a good source for Dungeness that would ship to the east coast?


----------



## panda (May 6, 2014)

if you can do the labor, maine rock crab has low yield but it's cheap in bulk and quite delicious.


----------



## mhlee (May 7, 2014)

California Dungeness crab season is basically over. If you want fresh cooked Dungeness crab, look to Oregon. Nearly all of the stuff in California is frozen.


----------

